# HTACCESS – auf Subfolder verweisen relative zur Subdomain



## Paspirgilis (23. Februar 2014)

Hi,
Ich suche schon seite über einer Stunde bei google.. Ich hoffe hier kann man mir mehr helfen.

Ordner:
/var/www/projects/project/
/var/www/projects/webspaces/test/
/var/www/projects/webspaces/space2/
/var/www/projects/webspaces/example3/

Meine domain wird auf  "/var/www/projects/webspaces/" führen.
Dort möchte ich nun eine htaccess Datei packen die auf einen Unterordner (z.B. test/, space2/, example3/) weiterleitet.
Wenn kein Ordner wie die Subdomain besteht, soll auf "/var/www/projects/project/" geführt werden.
OHNE dabei die URL zu verändern.

Ist so eine Art Webspace-system wo die webseite (Portal) im ordner "project" liegt. Die webspaces aber in einem anderen Ordner.

MfG
Mark Paspirgilis


----------

